# Jigsawdoku



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 13, 2009)

I am a bit addicted to http://www.jigsawdoku.com/
The style I like can be found by starting a game,
then pushing Options, then choosing:
Level: 6x6 Medium
Tiles: symbols
Tile placing: Stack
Timer: On
Sound: Off
Once in awhile I can't see the logic well and it takes me a few minutes. But often I do it in about 1 minute. My best is 36 seconds (over several thousand games).


----------

